# problemas de las tiendas online



## automono (15 Feb 2012)

Como veo que esto está un poco parado, para todo aquel que se piensa que gestionar una tienda online se hace con cinco minutos cada día, saco lista de problemas habituales:


empresa de transporte rompe el material
retrasos en las entregas 
Cliente que quiere que se le entregue entre las 17:00 y las 17:15, si no, que devuelve el producto y que le devuelvan el dinero
Cliente que pide, paga, y se espera hasta el día de antes para decirte que lo quiere en otro color (cuando tu has pedido a tu proveedor el anterior)
Cliente hacker
tu proveedor cambia su catálogo sin avisar, cuando tu ya has vendido un artículo descatalogado sin saberlo
cliente que a ultima hora te cambia las cantidades 
tu proveedor de repente se monta una tienda online rebentando precios
Pago contrareembolso, y que el cliente no lo recoja (pagas viaje de ida y vuelta de la mercancia por toda la cara

A ver quien aporta algo más
pd. voy editando y añadiendo, gracias por las contribuciones


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (15 Feb 2012)

Cliente hacker que te la lía parda.


----------



## automono (15 Feb 2012)

eso de los clientes hacker habría que contar tambien amigos que se aburren un domingo y te hacen una compra millonaria (no se dan cuenta que después alguien tiene que borrar los pedidos...)


----------



## macduro (15 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> [*]Cliente que quiere que se le entregue entre las 17:00 y las 17:15, si no, que devuelve el producto y que le devuelvan el dinero



Esto no es culpa del cliente , es culpa de las empresas de tranposrte que prometen llevar el producto X al sitio X a la hora X sin falta , pero a la hroa de la verdad no son capaces porque o bien tienen un repartidor un tanto lerdo o porque bien tienen mas volumen de mercancia de la que pueden mover con los repartidores contratados .

El problema es ofrecerle al cliente un servicio que se es incapaz de cumplir ... mucha gente quiere recibirlo en su casa a la hora X porque estara alli y quiere recoger el paquete al repartidor para poder meterselo por el orto y no aceptarlo si viene con daños exteriores ... que luego llegas a casa y te encuentras paquetes en la puerta o metidos a presion en el buzon ... y elalbaran firmado por el propio conductor que tenia prisa ... incluso a veces me ha llegado a pasar que pedi algo , especifique a que hora iba a estar en casa , estuve esperandolo , no toco nadie al timbre y cuando baje a la calle me encontre en el buzon el paquete o presion o una nota de aviso del hijo de puta del repartidor .







miniempresario dijo:


> Cliente que pide, paga, y se espera hasta el día de antes para decirte que lo quiere en otro color (cuando tu has pedido a tu proveedor el anterior)







*¿ Y para que cojones ofertas productos que no tienes en stock en tu tienda ?* ... porque ante eso se me ocurre (que a mas de uno le ha pasado) ... cliente que hace pedido en una web porque el producto le sale disponible , paga , y luego se tira espeando semanas porque la tienda donde lo pidio no tenia en stock y su proveedor no tiene por diversas razones , tienda en lugar de decirselo al cliente le da toda clase de excusas y largas , que si llegara pronto , que si el proveedor tal ... y mientras el cliente puede pasar semanas sin el producto ni el dinero cuando podria haber optado por comprar en otra tienda ese producto ... 

En casos como ese lo logico es avisar al cliente que esta fuera de stock cuando va a relizar su pedido y que al tener que pedirlo al proveedor pueden presentarse ciertos problemas , la mayoria de las webs de compras online de fuera lo hacen ... las hispanistanies rara vez .

*Tipico hispanistani ... vender algo que no se tiene y encima culpar al cliente de los problemas que surjan ... * , *queriendo ganar dinero sin invertir un duro antes en material para la venta *, simplemente hace de intermediario entre el proveedor y el cliente llevandose su procentaje ... muy listo , me recuerda a los intermediarios que hay entre el agricultor y el vendedor de la tienda que hacen que el producto se encarezca mas de un 300% ...pero luego no se queje de estos problemas , que no esta invirtiendo un duro en tener un stock decente para poder atender a sus clientes con rapidez y como ellos quieren .

La mayoria de las tiendas Españolas de comercio online funcionan asi , como lo que estamso comentando en este post , y asi les va ... que no competitivas si las comparas con cualquiera extranjera ... los mismos productos de un sitio como Dealextreme te los encuentras en las tiendas online Hispanistanies pero con un precio 4 o5 veces superior ... y son los mismos productos ...

Yo de los problemas que veo menciona ninguno es causado por los clientes ... sino por un mal enfoque del negocio o la ineptitud de las empresas de transporte .


----------



## Samo (15 Feb 2012)

Empleados trabajando para motoenduro por 800 al mes le meten dos viajes a los paquetes antes de entregarlos para que no llegue nada sano


----------



## Uriel (15 Feb 2012)

- Vendes un producto y te encuentras que el proveedor ya no lo tiene ( sin avisarte)
- Cliente que pide, paga y se espera al día de la salida del pedido para decirte que quiere menos cantidad de la que ha pedido. ( cuando tu ya lo has empaquetado y cerrado bien)
- Tu proveedor te monta la competencia vendiendo a publico al mismo precio que vende a ti que eres distribuidor.


----------



## automono (15 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ver, señor Macduro, veo que no tiene ni puta idea del mundo empresarial, habla desde la barrera, si es que todo desde fuera se ve muy bonito.
¿que no se tiene stock?, usted no se ha parado a pensar que hay productos a medida, personalizados o fabricación bajo pedido??? no , a eso no llega... (y obviamente el comprador está avisado de todo en todo momento).
Vamos a presuponer, por un momento, que en principio nuestro trabajo lo hacemos bien, pero expongamos los problemas que aún así surjen.

y si, a veces, la culpa es del cliente, otra cosa que nosotros, como empresarios, y por cortesia y mantener la imagen, metamos dinero de nuestro bolsillo para que se vaya contento.


----------



## Uriel (15 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> y si, a veces, la culpa es del cliente, otra cosa que nosotros, como empresarios, y por cortesia y mantener la imagen, metamos dinero de nuestro bolsillo para que se vaya contento.



Confirmo que esto suele pasar.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Feb 2012)

Yo una de los elementos mas complicados es la forma de pago, partiendo de la base que en España da panico hacer pagos con VISA y no me gusta usar sitios como paypal o similares, practicamente te quedan dos opciones, transferencia y contrareembolso, el problema de este ultimo es que ademas encarece los portes mas debido a que la empresa de envios te cobra una comision y si encima no te lo cogen que suele ocurrir como un 10 % de las veces te comes tu el envio por doble.

Yo una solucion que he encontrado es subir todos los productos un % de comision y si se paga por transferencia se le descuenta.


----------



## Lorca83 (15 Feb 2012)

por eso, siempre tienes que tener almacen para comprar tu producto y almacenarlo.

vender sin almacen es complicado.


----------



## kudeiro (16 Feb 2012)

si tienes un cliente hacker puedes denunciar a quien te haya implantado la tienda on-line


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2012)

no se yo si eso de que te hackeen la pagina es denunciable al que montó la tienda, ya que por muchas medidas de seguridad, es posible hacer de todo...


----------



## Geriatric (16 Feb 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> si tienes un cliente hacker puedes denunciar a quien te haya implantado la tienda on-line



Una duda.
si me entran en casa,... ¿debo denunciar al que me ha puesto la cerradura?, o denuncio al que me ha vendido el piso.


----------



## Yatengotres (16 Feb 2012)

Si tiene por contrato algo respecto a la seguridad de la tienda, por supuesto que lo podrá hacer.
Y si consigues que alguien te lo ponga por contrato o es un inconsciente o es realmente bueno y te pegará un sablazo por la página de aupa.


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2012)

por esa regla de tres, si tengo una alarma y me entran a robar, denuncio a la empresa de seguridad?


----------



## macduro (16 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> Vamos a ver, señor Macduro, veo que no tiene ni puta idea del mundo empresarial, habla desde la barrera, si es que todo desde fuera se ve muy bonito.
> ¿que no se tiene stock?, usted no se ha parado a pensar que hay productos a medida, personalizados o fabricación bajo pedido??? no , a eso no llega... (y obviamente el comprador está avisado de todo en todo momento).
> Vamos a presuponer, por un momento, que en principio nuestro trabajo lo hacemos bien, pero expongamos los problemas que aún así surjen.
> 
> y si, a veces, la culpa es del cliente, otra cosa que nosotros, como empresarios, y por cortesia y mantener la imagen, metamos dinero de nuestro bolsillo para que se vaya contento.



Repito , muchas tiendas no avisan de la falta de stock en su web , lo he sufrido yo y mucha mas gente , simplemente busque casos con google ... 

Si usted ofrece productos personalizdos que deben encargarse a medida del cliente y asi se lo hace saber a estos en ese caso el problema es del cliente por no entenderlo ... pero vamos , que ofertar productos que no se tienen en stock es bastante habitual en muchas webs online , incluso de sitios como carrefour , FNAC y similares ...


Con respecto a que si te hackean la pagina puedes denunciar al quien te hizo y gestiona la tienda online , pues si , si demuestras que dio un mal servicio al dejar vulnerabilidades o no hacer un corrrecto mantenimiento actualizandose con respecto a las nuevas que aparezcan ...

Todo dependera mucho de que se ha contratado y que mo delo de gestion tiene la tienda online ... si tienes un servicio de mantenimiento o solo contratasete un señor para que te la hiciera y punto , sin conrtarar mantenimiento ni actualizaciones ... si ese es el caso la culpa es tuya por no montener la seguridad de tu tienda online al dia . 

Lo mismo pasa con las empresas de seguridad y las alarmas , si tienes contratado ese servicio y te han puesto algo obsoleto o mal instalado (panel de control fuera al que el caco tiene acceso , mas comun de lo que se peinsa) puedes denunciarles con muchas posibilidades . Hace poco en el foro alguien posteo una noticia de este tipo . Un empresario sufrio un robo y cuando el seguro fue a valorarlo vieron que su servicio de alarma gestionado por una compañia era del año la polca y una chapuza , denuncio y gano .


----------



## kudeiro (16 Feb 2012)

hay gente que se pone alegremente a instalar Magentos o Prestashops sin tener ni npi, o peor, desarrollos a medida del paleolítico, y luego si entra un hacker, es culpa del hacker o del himformatico que hizo la instalación?
La mayoría de los "hackers" son gente que aprovecha agujeros de seguridad "apoteosicos", los kevin mitnicks no abundan (y menos en España) (y menos que se dediquen a hackear un carrito de la compra)


----------



## automono (17 Feb 2012)

Le debo una disculpa al señor mcduro, por argumentar y muy educadamente todos los argumentos.

Un placeer poder hablar y rectificar creo que por ambas partes


----------



## ransomraff (17 Feb 2012)

¿¿Un cliente hacker es un hacker normal no??

Que es lo que hacen?? te entran en la web y se generan compras sin pagarlas y si no miras la cuenta no te enteras de que no han pagado??


----------



## kudeiro (17 Feb 2012)

Depende del bujero encontrado. Lo mas habitual es poder manipular el precio final. De todas formas esto a alguien con dos dedos de frente no se le ocurre hacerlo, suelen ser chiquilladas de adolescentes ociosos que no se dan cuenta de las consecuencias que puede tener aprovecharse de un bujero en una tienda online, porque estas robando, ni mas ni menos


----------



## automono (17 Feb 2012)

creo que el estropicio que te pueden hacer es joderte la tienda basicamente, porque lo de las compras fraudulentas, suele cantar normalmente


----------



## trinaranjus (17 Feb 2012)

Me interesa,el mundo de la informatica nunca ha sido lo mio pero he oido de otras bocas que esto de la tienda online se lo monta uno mismo;si has de tener una seguridad creo que es imprescindible tener a alguien que la lleve.
¿hay que tener o es recomendable algun seguro que cubra daños relacionado con la tienda online?


----------



## Pat (17 Feb 2012)

Los negocios “On Line” me dan pánico, 
Clientes de distintos países son clientes muy distintos en cuantos a gustos y costumbres, para creer un empresa on line y hacerlo bien cuesta un dineral, además el mas importante es que el articulo sea el mas barato posible, lo que crea tensiones con clientes de todo la vida con locales físicos.

Sera el futuro, pero tiembla cuando pienso en los gastos para cosas tan simples como el comunicación, que si Aleman, Frances, Russo y por no hablar de países que tengo dificultades de localizar en los mapas……..


----------



## kudeiro (17 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> creo que el estropicio que te pueden hacer es joderte la tienda basicamente, porque lo de las compras fraudulentas, suele cantar normalmente



Pues por ahi poco pueden hacer, porque cualquier hosting decente te hace backups diarios de bdd y ficheros


----------



## automono (18 Feb 2012)

igualmente, uno mismo, cada vez que cambia algo y de forma periodica, hay que hacer una copia de todo (y por duplicado).

Sobre lo de los negocios online, mucha gente se piensa que es tocarse los huevos y dar dos teclas y mandar un pedido, y hay una cantidad de trabajo y problemas acojonantes detras.

os expongo un caso real:

mando mercancia a un cliente. 
la empresa de transporte dice que el cliente no está en casa
cliente dice que es mentira
acuerdo otra entrega para el día siguiente (cliente ya cabreado)
a las cinco de la tarde todavía no se ha efectuado la entrega.
Cliente llama a la empresa de transporte para comprobar la entrega, y resulta que no está en reparto.que le devuelva el dinero, consigo calmarlo
Pido por favor que le envien el reparto esta misma tarde, por lo que la empresa de transporte coge un camión expresamente para mí.
Llega el camión a casa del cliente a las 5:30 y no hay nadie, el cliente que dice que el no tiene porque esperar a nadie, cabreado, que hasta las siete no vuelve a casa
Pide otro favor personal a la empresa de transporte, que el chofer, después de salir de trabajar, a las ocho, les lleve el pedido
el pedido llega, pero el embalaje roto (me temo lo peor):´(
al final, el producto en perfectas condiciones:Aplauso::Aplauso:


después, cosas que pasan, tu mandas algo, si por cualquier motivo, en 7-10 dias no se consigue efectuar la entrega, la empresa de transporte te lo manda de vuelta:
pagas viaje de ida, viaje de vuelta, y otro viaje de ida para finalmente poder hacer la entrega.

así que no os penseis que un negocio online es tan sencillo y que no requiere trabajo.
Mi consejo, si os gusta, hacerlo, pero primero a nivel nacional, y cuando tengais cogido el punto, abrir fronteras


----------



## Roger-That (18 Feb 2012)

Que complicada era la vida antes de: Magento Go - Hosted eCommerce for Small and Emerging Merchants

Verdad?


----------



## norifumi (20 Feb 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Que complicada era la vida antes de: Magento Go - Hosted eCommerce for Small and Emerging Merchants
> 
> Verdad?



Coincido en que posiblemente es una buena solución para empezar. Despues de volverme majara que si con prestashop zencart que si pago a una empresa de desarrollo, que si el hosting va a pedales, Magento Go es lo que más me convence. Ya se que no viene al caso, pero, sabeis si es posible una integración Magento Go -> ebay y viceversa?

Segunda pregunta, quizas un tanto estupida, puedo usar midominio.com o .es con esta aplicación?

un saludo.


----------



## Papagayo (21 Feb 2012)

Depende de lo que vendáis también os puede interesar hacerlo a través de un marketplace basado en algún tipo de interés común. Por ejemplo, Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies para productos hechos a mano.

Por otro lado, también tenéis Shopify &mdash; Online Store Software & Hosted Ecommerce Solutions para montar tiendas hosted.

Social Shopping Marketplace & Free Online Stores · Storenvy también es una plataforma interesante, aunque, al igual que Etsy, está hecho para productores independientes, no es para meros vendedores.

Creo que en la mayoría de los casos la figura del vendedor no productor tiene los días contados en internet. Es un modelo que sólo van a poder aplicar empresas muy grandes. El escenario quedará así:

1. Amazon y Apple
2. Marketplaces tipo Etsy, Storenvy 
3. Productores independientes que venderán en los marketplaces
4. Empresas globales de Flash sales (Gilt, Fab, etc.)

El resto, fuera.

Por cierto, un problema grave al que se está enfrentando actualmente el comercio online es el fraude de tarjetas de crédito.


----------



## Bubble Boy (21 Feb 2012)

Joer, si que sabes. ¿¿QUé es storenvy?? ¿Te refieres a crear tienda en Amazon? Te has olvidado de eBay, ¿no?


----------



## kudeiro (21 Feb 2012)

que ventaja tiene meterse en un marketplace? vale que puedes empezar a vender inmediatamente, pero lo tienes todo supercapado, dependiendo de terceros, y encima en muchos casos pagando una mensualidad. Me hace gracia la limitación de SKUs de Shopify, a ver si a la base de datos le va a dar un patatús con tanta referencia.
Y no te digo nada si caes en manos de una empresa española especializada en tiendas online con su soft propietario, tipo ATH Network y compañia, ahi ya te puedes morir.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (21 Feb 2012)

Pat dijo:


> Los negocios “On Line” me dan pánico,
> Clientes de distintos países son clientes muy distintos en cuantos a gustos y costumbres, para creer un empresa on line y hacerlo bien cuesta un dineral, además el mas importante es que el articulo sea el mas barato posible, lo que crea tensiones con clientes de todo la vida con locales físicos.
> 
> Sera el futuro, pero tiembla cuando pienso en los gastos para cosas tan simples como el comunicación, que si Aleman, Frances, Russo y por no hablar de países que tengo dificultades de localizar en los mapas……..



Pero hay tiendas online locales, para españa y portugal, para europa solo...
Y si empiezas asi y te va bien puedes expandirte a otros paises o seguir enviando solo a españa.

saludos


----------



## Pat (21 Feb 2012)

Alexmosutheskypirate dijo:


> Pero hay tiendas online locales, para españa y portugal, para europa solo...
> Y si empiezas asi y te va bien puedes expandirte a otros paises o seguir enviando solo a españa.
> 
> saludos



En España tenemos clientes con locales y vender directo al cliente por internet nos costera clientes. 
Anuqué, si la destrucción de empresas españoles y la inexistencia de seguros de cobro sigue mucho más tiempo, no creo que tendremos que preocuparnos por nuestros clientes en España.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (21 Feb 2012)

Crear Tienda Online

¿la conoceis?


----------



## Papagayo (21 Feb 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> que ventaja tiene meterse en un marketplace? vale que puedes empezar a vender inmediatamente, pero lo tienes todo supercapado, dependiendo de terceros, y encima en muchos casos pagando una mensualidad.



Precisamente esto es un gran valor, porque te permite entrar en un mercado sin apenas fricción ni inversión. No tienes que preocuparte del programador, ni del diseñador, ni del hosting, etc. Te permite concentrarte en crear un buen producto.

Por otro lado, en estos mercados encuentras ya una comunidad participativa con interés en el tipo de producto que les puedes proporcionar. No tienes que generar tráfico, ya que lo genera el mercado. Y es un tráfico de mucho más valor que el que puedes generar de manera independiente.

Estoy viendo mucha gente gastarse miles de euros para que le hagan un site de comercio electrónico y cuando lo tienen online la decepción es grande porque no reciben visitas.

Creo que para quien no pueda competir por colocar su icono en la pantalla del smartphone o de la televisión conectada, va a ser mejor poner su producto en venta en un mercado que sí tenga esta capacidad. 



kudeiro dijo:


> Me hace gracia la limitación de SKUs de Shopify, a ver si a la base de datos le va a dar un patatús con tanta referencia.



Bueno, es su modelo de negocio. Por 160$ mensuales tienes SKUs, storage y transferencia de datos ilimitados. No está mal si lo comparas con el alquiler de un local físico o un desarrollo a medida.

@Bubble boy, sí, me olvidé de Ebay. Les tengo bastante manía


----------



## Lorca83 (22 Feb 2012)

no entiendo una cosa...

si yo produzco en españa...yo que se, jamones, y quiero venderlos en alemania, tengo que incluir el 18% de iva en el precio o no? 

el IVA se devolveria entiendo, no??


----------



## Roger-That (22 Feb 2012)

Papagayo dijo:


> Depende de lo que vendáis también os puede interesar hacerlo a través de un marketplace basado en algún tipo de interés común. Por ejemplo, Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies para productos hechos a mano.
> 
> Por otro lado, también tenéis Shopify &mdash; Online Store Software & Hosted Ecommerce Solutions para montar tiendas hosted.
> 
> ...



Si claro, díselo a un colega mío de la Uni que hace 3 años se puso a vender chips de esos de consolas online importados de china y hoy gana 60k al mes... No tiene futuro el ecommerce no... juás

Y se los compra a peña de eBay, al loro porque el los revende...

Escoge un buen nicho de mercado no cubierto y verás si te piden


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (22 Feb 2012)

gana 60000 euros al mes vendiendo chips de consola? hay tantas consolas en el mundo ?

saludos


----------



## kudeiro (22 Feb 2012)

Papagayo dijo:


> Bueno, es su modelo de negocio. Por 160$ mensuales tienes SKUs, storage y transferencia de datos ilimitados. No está mal si lo comparas con el alquiler de un local físico o un desarrollo a medida.



me hace gracia la comparación, 160$ / mes contra un local físico, ¿y 160$ / mes contra un Magento / Prestashop en un hosting de 30$ / mes, sabiendo que encima tienes una tienda escalable y no una radioformula con la IP a saber donde?


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (23 Feb 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> me hace gracia la comparación, 160$ / mes contra un local físico, ¿y 160$ / mes contra un Magento / Prestashop en un hosting de 30$ / mes, sabiendo que encima tienes una tienda escalable y no una radioformula con la IP a saber donde?



Una tienda seria en un host de 30 dolares? no, no creo, ni por rendimiento ni por ancho de banda.Y aparte magento no es gratis.

Para una tienda seria con magento, un servidor dedicado o semi como mucho.
Esto de lo poco que yo se...
saludos


----------



## automono (23 Feb 2012)

hombre, pues tiendas con prestashop, en servidores compartidos, dan mucho de si, como para facturar unos cuantos miles de euros... (y por menos de 20€ al mes)

el problema de los "frikis" de la infórmatica, que solo ven su pedacito tecnológico, y se olvidan, que eso solo es una herramienta de la tienda, y no la parte más importante.

Solo unas cuantas cosas para que la tienda vaya más o menos bien:
sea decentemente rápida y segura (cuestión técnica)
Fácil de usar (cuestión marketing)
Colores llamativos pero elegantes (cuestión marketing)
Correcta atención al cliente (cuestión marketing)
Buena relación producto/precio/servicio (gestión logística).

Como veis, la parte tecnologica no creo que importe más que un 20%...


----------



## sabueXo (23 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> hombre, pues tiendas con prestashop, en servidores compartidos, dan mucho de si, como para facturar unos cuantos miles de euros... (y por menos de 20€ al mes)
> 
> el problema de los "frikis" de la infórmatica, que solo ven su pedacito tecnológico, y se olvidan, que eso solo es una herramienta de la tienda, y no la parte más importante.
> 
> ...



Estas son técnicas:

- sea decentemente rápida y segura (cuestión técnica)
- Fácil de usar (cuestión marketing)
- Colores llamativos pero elegantes (cuestión marketing)

La tienda tiene que entrar por los ojos al cliente y por detras tener un buen panel de gestión. Sin eso, ya puedes ser el mejor vendedor del mundo con el mejor producto que no hay nada que hacer.

La parte técnica es el 70% para empezar, una vez tengas clientes fidelizados puede que cambien las tornas.


----------



## Roger-That (23 Feb 2012)

Según un informe de la Comisión del Mercado de las Telecomunicaciones, el comercio electrónico sigue batiendo récords en España. El volumen total de facturación del mismo en el tercer trimestre de 2011 fue un 27,4% mayor que en el mismo periodo de 2010, ascendiendo la cifra total a 2.421,8 millones de euros, lo que a su vez supone el décimo trimestre consecutivo de crecimiento.

No sólo bate récords la facturación sino también el número de transacciones realizadas, que se incrementaron en un 34,7% con respecto al año anterior hasta alcanzar la nada despreciable cifra de 32,6 millones de operaciones en el trimestre, en una clara demostración de que el miedo a comprar por internet poco a poco va desapareciendo en nuestro país.

La popularidad en el uso de internet como un canal de distribución más ha permitido que por primera vez los ingresos generados por las compras de residentes en España en tiendas españolas superen a lo que los españoles gastamos en tiendas online extranjeras. Este hecho es todo un logro si tenemos en cuenta que los grandes vendedores “al peso”, entre los que se encuentran los archiconocidos Ebay y Amazon, suelen ofrecer un catálogo más variado en los escaparates virtuales de tiendas no ubicadas en España.

El sector turístico, uno de los primeros en adaptarse a la venta online, se muestra como líder indiscutible en las categorías que más facturaron, siendo las agencias de viajes y el transporte aéreo los productos más demandados. Por número de compras, la rama geek de electrodomésticos, radio, televisión y sonido lideró el número de transacciones.

Algo está cambiando en la mentalidad consumista española. La ausencia de barreras físicas que ofrece el comercio electrónico cada vez atrae a más consumidores a golpe de click. Y es que si lo pensamos, todo son ventajas, aunque aún queda por ver la adaptación de los pequeños comercios a este nuevo horizonte empresarial. La falta de formación de sus propietarios suele ser su peor enemigo y un reciclaje tardío conllevará el cierre de sus negocios por falta de competitividad.



El comercio electrónico sigue batiendo récords en España


----------



## automono (23 Feb 2012)

señor sabuexo, aqui tuvimos un forero también que creia que la parte importante de un negocio era el aspecto técnico, es más, nos comentaba cada novedad en la programación a medida de su tienda, si esta era más rápida en las busquedas que su competencia directa, que si la analizaba con no se que software de optimización....

Como acabo el cuento, su tienda hoy por hoy cerrada (no se el motivo en concreto). 

Tal vez, si en vez de tanta tienda programada a medida, hubiera cogido una prefabricada y dedicarse a vender, le habría ido mejor.

por cierto, tema de colores, y que sea simple, no es cuestión tecnológica sino de estrategia comercial


----------



## scratch (23 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> señor sabuexo, aqui tuvimos un forero también que creia que la parte importante de un negocio era el aspecto técnico, es más, nos comentaba cada novedad en la programación a medida de su tienda, si esta era más rápida en las busquedas que su competencia directa, que si la analizaba con no se que software de optimización....
> 
> Como acabo el cuento, su tienda hoy por hoy cerrada (no se el motivo en concreto).
> 
> ...



A ver, sí y no. Me explico, la parte tecnológica de una empresa puede ser un 20% del negocio....mientras funciona correctamente. Una caída del sistema informático implica un 100% de NO VENTAS.


----------



## torracollons (24 Feb 2012)

El problema es que muchos informáticos se obsesionan con un pixel arriba un pixel abajo, por optimizar hasta la saciedad la web, por hacer controles de todo, etc... y olvidan que lo primero que debe hacer una tienda es vender y dar un servicio a los clientes. Por eso es bueno que en un negocio online haya perfiles variados, uno que domine de servidores pero que le da vergüenza tratar con un proveedor está abocado al fracaso igual que uno que sea un comercial superbueno y no tenga ni idea de informática.


----------



## scratch (24 Feb 2012)

torracollons dijo:


> El problema es que muchos informáticos se obsesionan con un pixel arriba un pixel abajo, por optimizar hasta la saciedad la web, por hacer controles de todo, etc... y olvidan que lo primero que debe hacer una tienda es vender y dar un servicio a los clientes. Por eso es bueno que en un negocio online haya perfiles variados, uno que domine de servidores pero que le da vergüenza tratar con un proveedor está abocado al fracaso igual que uno que sea un comercial superbueno y no tenga ni idea de informática.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (24 Feb 2012)

Yo solo decia que una tienda tiene que tener buenos servodres para poder cargarse rapido cuando hay muchos ususarios conectados a la vez mirando uno de tus cientos de productos yendo de pagina en pagina y tal.
Otra cosa es que segun la web y el tipo de producto tambien haran falta fotos de buena calidad y eso requiere mucho ancho de banda al mes, si tienes muchas visitas.

Lo que me parece raro es que encontreis servidores compartidos con muchos otros, por 30 dolares al mes, y que soporten bases de datos grandes, y miles de peticiones simultaneas, ancho de banda ilimitado, uptime del 99%, backups, panel de control bueno etc.

Para mi la parte tecnica de la web y la parte artistica o de marketing son 2 cosas distintas.
La tecnica es la mas importante porque sino no hay web.
Una vez que funciones bien y pudas dar todo lo que quieres a cualquier hora en terminos de peticiones, busquedas, etc...ya pasas a la parte de marketing, ergonomia, diseño etc.

Esa parte es la que tiene que ve el cliente y que tienes que refinar y hacer que todo sea facil para el cliente.
Eso es muy sujetivo y cada tipo de tienda puede tener otro diseño y otros posibles clientes y demas...


Simplemente son dos partes de un todo y las 2 tienen que estar bien para que todo funcione.
De nada sirve una web bonita pero lentisima, igual que una web rapidisima y mal diseñada, que ahuyenta al cliente, como bien habeis dicho.

saludos


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 Feb 2012)

¿¿¿Cuanto cuesta que te hagan una tienda online???

¿¿Y donde te la podrian hacer?


----------



## automono (24 Feb 2012)

al final estamos diciendo lo mismo.
yo prefiero usar un prestashop para iniciar el negocio, y una vez que es viable, ya verás si merece la pena la inversión de una tienda online con codigo propio.

Meterte a vender por internet ositos de peluche con un sistema que te ha costado 150.000 euros + 300 euros cada mes de servidor, mas un informático en nomina 8 horas diarias es una locura.

En estos casos, primero el paso 1 de bajo coste, y después, en función de como veas el panorama, el paso 2.

Que nadie se piense aquí que es llegar, montar tu super tienda online y hacerle la competencia a zara.com, redcoon o amazon (por mucho que tu tienda esté mejor montada técnicamente)


----------



## kudeiro (26 Feb 2012)

Alexmosutheskypirate dijo:


> Una tienda seria en un host de 30 dolares? no, no creo, ni por rendimiento ni por ancho de banda.Y aparte magento no es gratis.
> 
> Para una tienda seria con magento, un servidor dedicado o semi como mucho.
> Esto de lo poco que yo se...
> saludos



Como que Magento no es gratis? cuantos has instalado?
Como ejemplo, un Magento con 30000 clientes, 3000 productos, con 1000 visitas diarias, funciona perfectamente en este hosting:
Hosting, Alojamiento web, Web hosting, Hosting compartido RedCoruna
"Tarifa plana multisite".
Estuvimos sopesando el VPS o incluso el dedicado real, pero iba bien en ese plan. Además nos garantizaron los 256mb de ram que requiere el Magento.
Claro, si vas a montar una tienda con el trasiego de Dealextreme entiendo que necesites la de dios, pero ¿qué tiendas de particulares en España tienen mas trasiego que el que he comentado (1000 diarias)?

Eso que comentais que los programadores estamos obsesionados con la parte técnica y se nos olvida lo de vender es falso; si la tienda no funciona bien técnicamente no vais a vender.
Yo personalmente intento buscar siempre la opción mas BBB para el cliente, no le meto un servidor dedicado por norma como hacen muchas empresas, para luego tener un catalogo de 10 productos y 20 visitas diarias.
En lo del pixel arriba y abajo sí estoy de acuerdo, pero eso son los diseñadores jeje, a la mayoría de clientes con una plantilla de stock les va de PM


----------



## torracollons (26 Feb 2012)

Recordad que por LOPD toda tienda online española debe tener sus servidores en España o en su defecto en un país de la UE.


----------



## Facha (27 Feb 2012)

Algún freelance que me mande privado con su portfolio.
Estoy interesado principalmente en web de venta online básicas sobre prestashop, también estaría interesado en desarrollos sobre magento pero entonces necesitaría a alguien con capacidad para desarrollar un enlace en tiempo real contra bases de datos en SQL y también webs autoadministradas (wordpres, joomla, etc.)
Sin compromiso y sin prisa, es para ir desarrollando un nuevo proyecto.


----------



## loflipo (27 Feb 2012)

Kudeiro parece que sabe lo que se hace, yo que tu lo contactaría.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (29 Feb 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> Como que Magento no es gratis? cuantos has instalado?
> Como ejemplo, un Magento con 30000 clientes, 3000 productos, con 1000 visitas diarias, funciona perfectamente en este hosting:
> Hosting, Alojamiento web, Web hosting, Hosting compartido RedCoruna
> "Tarifa plana multisite".
> ...



Hmm quise decir que el magento no es gratis en version seria, osea las que dan soporte y demas.
Magento - Compare Editions - eCommerce Software for Growth

Hace bastante que no lo inspecciono, pero hace un año o asi era bastante mas pesado y hambriento de recursos que los otros competidores.

Lo de los servidores, pues no se, alomejor ha mejorado mucho todo...pero eso de que por 7 euros al mes tienes ancho de banda ilimitado y el servidor siempre tiene recursos para lo que tu tienda necesite, y sin caidas, con la tienda funcionando al 100%, y las 1000 visitas diarias que tu dices, no era normal hace un tiempo.

Tendre que volver a meterme en el asunto, puede que recuerde las cosas distorsionadas...

Que ta el magento de seguridad y extras ?
Los servidores estos que señalas, los recomendarias para una tienda española ?
Que por cierto su pagina me va muy lenta.
Y segun veo aqui ¿Qué es un VPS? Características de Servidor Privado en RedCoruna garantizan 128 mb RAM en los VPS mas baratos.
Como conseguiste que te garantizaran 256 en un compartido ?

saludos


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (29 Feb 2012)

¿¿Que gastos mensuales puede tener el mantenimiento de una tienda online??


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

pues los gastos, depende:
mi caso
tienda online con 200-300 visitas diarias, unos 230 euros al año. (tambien tengo alojadas otras dos o tres webs de empresas amigas pero con visitas anecdóticas).
Después, lo "guay":
260 de autonomo al mes
900 euros adicionales cada trimestre
unos 300 euros anuales municipales


----------



## sabueXo (29 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> pues los gastos, depende:
> mi caso
> tienda online con 200-300 visitas diarias, unos 230 euros al año. (tambien tengo alojadas otras dos o tres webs de empresas amigas pero con visitas anecdóticas).
> Después, lo "guay":
> ...



Ya, pero di lo "guay guay", si cada una de las visitas te deja 1€


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (29 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> pues los gastos, depende:
> mi caso
> tienda online con 200-300 visitas diarias, unos 230 euros al año. (tambien tengo alojadas otras dos o tres webs de empresas amigas pero con visitas anecdóticas).
> Después, lo "guay":
> ...



¿Todo eso lo pagas aunque no vendas un mojon?


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

si , todo eso pago aunque no venda un mojon!!!!!

a que ya no estan guay!!


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

ahora mismo la cosa está jodida para todos, pero después de 7 años por mi cuenta, me costaría mucho trabajar para otro (me da igual el sueldo).
Valoro mucho el poder coger el día que quiera llevar a mi hijo al cole, o recogerlo, o cerrar e irme a la montaña con los amigos.
Aunque también he tenido domingos a las doce de la noche cortando maderas y preparando muebles.
Yo soy una persona que me gusta trabajar cuando hay trabajo, no estar las horas en una oficina tocandome los huevos porque hay que estar hasta las 18:00. 
Si hay trabajo, lo que haga falta, si no, pues me voy y punto.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (29 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> ahora mismo la cosa está jodida para todos, pero después de 7 años por mi cuenta, me costaría mucho trabajar para otro (me da igual el sueldo).
> Valoro mucho el poder coger el día que quiera llevar a mi hijo al cole, o recogerlo, o cerrar e irme a la montaña con los amigos.
> Aunque también he tenido domingos a las doce de la noche cortando maderas y preparando muebles.
> Yo soy una persona que me gusta trabajar cuando hay trabajo, no estar las horas en una oficina tocandome los huevos porque hay que estar hasta las 18:00.
> Si hay trabajo, lo que haga falta, si no, pues me voy y punto.



Lo bueno que tiene ser empresario (imagino) es que cuanto mas trabajo tengas, mas dinero ganaras, por lo tanto no importa trabajar mas horas.


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

no es el dinero, es la satisfacción de ver que la gente quiere tus productos y/o servicios.
Si quieres dinero, mejor dedicarse a la política, lo de las empresas son dolores de cabeza.

Un empresario, cuando tiene trabajo, no tiene tiempo para gastar el dinero, en cambio, cuando no tiene trabajo, tiene tiempo pero no dinero para gastar.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (29 Feb 2012)

Se habla mucho de importar productos desde china y venderlos aqui


Que pasa si montamos la tienda online para vender productos españoles fuera de nuestras fronteras

¿Que problemas le veis?


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

pues que tenemos los precios de un producto alemán, con el diseño de "albacete" y la calidad de "marruecos" je je je.

Ahora en serio, si tienes un buen producto, y das una imagen y servicio correctos, no tendrás ningún problema.
Los únicos, los logísticos y de transporte, por que aquí en España es muy caro mover mercancias.


----------



## locojaen (29 Feb 2012)

para los costes mensuales...
Prestashop - 150 visitas diarias
80€ Hosting + Dominio al año
360€ almacén al mes
300€ AdWords al mes
275€ Autonomo al mes
50€ consumibles al mes


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

locajean! 300 euros en adwords??? que vendes, porque yo la verdad hago muy pocas campañas de adwords porque no noto ningún cambio!


----------



## locojaen (29 Feb 2012)

son productos especializados en sector audiovisual, ese dinero lo rentabilizo, tengo las campañas muy segmentadas y optimizadas.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (29 Feb 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> si , todo eso pago aunque no venda un mojon!!!!!
> 
> a que ya no estan guay!!



Los 900 trimestrales y los 300 municipales que son ?
Y como es que pagas eso aunque no vendas?

saludos


----------



## automono (29 Feb 2012)

los 900 son los modulos, y los 300 un impuesto del ayuntamiento por el local.
Deberia haber aclarado que tengo una tienda fisica tambien (ahí hay que aumentar también el alquiler).


Lo de pagar aunque no vendas, es la costumbre de este país, ya que mi proveedor me puede ayudar, mi casero me puede ayudar, mis empleados me pueden ayudar, pero HACIENDA y LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL no quieren saber nada de como va la empresa, ellos quieren sus pagos y punto. :abajo::abajo:


----------



## Sombra (1 Mar 2012)

Mini empresario debe ser increíble conseguir un tráfico de un centenar de personas al día. Seguramente los primeros meses fueron paciencia y constancia.


----------



## automono (1 Mar 2012)

je je, este mes han sido 6500 visitantes únicos, que han visto en total 61000 paginas.
Más que primeros meses, han sido casi tres años, y considero que todavía estoy comenzando...


----------



## loflipo (2 Mar 2012)

miniempresario, ya que llevas 3 añitos con ello a cuestas, y si quieres decirlo...notas la crisis en bajada del % de conversion de media? Si es asi en cuanto lo has notado en tu caso?

Como veo que te interesa el tema, mira a ver si te pilla cerca algun conversion thursday que se puede aprender mucho y son eventos gratis


----------



## automono (2 Mar 2012)

todavía no he notado nada en referencia a la crisis en la tienda online, ten en cuenta, que cuando partes de 0, todo es aumento, y durante estos tres años, hasta el día de hoy siempre ha sido hacia arriba (en la tienda física, si que he notado una bajada de conversiones de más del 70% je je).

Que es eso del conversion thursday???

saludos


----------



## loflipo (2 Mar 2012)

precisamente por la influencia de la crisis te preguntaba, porque en el tema de ecommerce es dificil encontrar referencias válidas para compararse. El tema offline está clarinete para todos :/

Lo del conversion thursday son eventos que se celebran 1 jueves al mes y enfocados a la conversion online, y todo lo relacionado. Que yo sepa se hacen al menos en madrid, barcelona y zaragoza y lo bueno es que suelen retransmitirlos por streaming 

Evidentemente a veces la temática o ponentes pueden interesarnos mas o menos pero siempre se pueden sacar ideas, otros puntos de vista, ver como está el panorama. El nivel de los pontentes es en general muy alto.

Como tienen caida la web (española) desde hace un par de dias, te dejo un link al ct de noviembre que puede interesarte Conversion Thursday Summit: SEO y Analítica Web - Medialab-Prado Madrid

PD: hay uno en zaragoza el 8 de marzo, que espero que hagan streaming, porque estará Ricardo Tayar, que es un puto crack en ecommerce, analítica & co (si visitas su blog se puede aprender muchisimo!).


----------



## Lorca83 (4 Mar 2012)

hola chicos, pues tengo unas ganas tremendas de hacer ecommerce, el problema es la tasa de conversion de media del 1% que es bajisimo pero bueno, aqui estamos emprendiendo

y dejar las tiendas que vendeis leñe! que en este subforo no mordemos


----------



## el_ferretero (5 Mar 2012)

Porque tanto prestashop, si lo mejor hoy en día es Oscommerce?

Me lo pregunto porque he leído "creo" todo el hilo, y nadie habla de Oscommerce.

En cuánto a los gastos...
Vamos a ver..
Estos son los datos de mi web:

Página abierta hace un año y medio 180 / 200 visitas al día.
20/25 pedidos mensuales ( excepto diciembre / Enero ) que se dispara.
Porcentaje de beneficio 30% + -

Bien.. 
Gastos:

Hosting : 100 euros año ( suficiente para mover una tienda con BD de 60 MB )
Autónomo e Iva.. eso no lo cuento porque ya lo pago por la tienda física.

Conclusión.:

Por 100 euros y mi tiempo, tengo un buen beneficio.

Y repito... El mejor ecommerce es OSCOMMERCE sin duda.
Con un poco de conocimiento de PHP o incluso sin conocimiento la pones a funcionar en 2 semanas.

Las tiendas "prefabricadas" valen entre 100 y 300 euros algo con cara y ojos,,, no se de donde sacáis esos precios de locura.

Un tio que te la ponga en marcha te puede cobrar por TODO unos 1500 euros lista para vender.

De verdad que el que no tiene una tienda virtual es porque no quiere.

Además OSCOMMERCE SI es gratis.


----------



## chaber (5 Mar 2012)

el_ferretero dijo:


> Porque tanto prestashop, si lo mejor hoy en día es Oscommerce?
> 
> Me lo pregunto porque he leído "creo" todo el hilo, y nadie habla de Oscommerce.
> 
> ...




Disculpa, pero no.

No dudo que a ti el OsCommerce te vaya muy bien porque lo tienes dominado y es bastante fácil, pero de que sea la mejor opción para Ecommerce ni harto vino.

Magento y Prestashop son muchísimo mejor para desarrollar un proyecto, Magento mucho más potente más exigente con el servidor pero con aspecto y una administración más profesional. Prestashop muy flexible, con mucho módulos gratuitos pero con aspecto (en general sus templates) mucho menos pro pero más fácil de hacer modificaciones si se quiere tocar código. 

Además ambos son muchísimos más seguros que OsCommerce, eso sí, si comentas que pagas 100 euros de hosting está claro que tienes muy pocas visitas y que debe ser una tienda pequeña, si te va bien a ti pues perfecto (hasta el dia que te la hackeen, que siendo OsCommerce es mucho má problable). Además por lo que comentas, no pagas nada de un RapidSSL, y de Versign o Tawte ya ni hablemos.

Comentas que tienes 200 visitas al dia y que haces 20-25 ventas al mes:

200 x 30 = 6.000 visitas al mes / 25 = 0,42% de conversión. Pongamos que con las ventas de navidad te vas a 0,5%

Lo que se deduce que la web está muy poco trabajada, muy poco optimizada, o que vendes en un nicho muy saturado.

Nadie que quiera empezar a vender online puede a la larga sobrevivir con ese ratio de conversión y menos con un margen del 30, y si lo que quiere es montar una tienda como dios manda que se olvide de OsCommerce.

Otra cosa es que teniendo una tienda física complementes con la Online, pero quien quiera vivir de la online con lo que comentas lo tiene crudo.


----------



## loflipo (6 Mar 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Disculpa, pero no.
> 
> *No dudo que a ti el OsCommerce te vaya muy bien porque lo tienes dominado y es bastante fácil, pero de que sea la mejor opción para Ecommerce ni harto vino.*
> 
> ...




Plas,plas,plas :Aplauso:


----------



## automono (6 Mar 2012)

snif! creo que tengo que mejorar mi tasa de conversión... es muy pobre.
lo que pasa, que supongo que variará según sectores, y a saber cual es una tasa aceptable


----------



## habalasaba (6 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien usa Prestashop?
Le he echado un vistazo a la web principal y a algunas páginas de plantillas. ¿Realmente controlando un poco Photoshop y Dreamweaver te puedes montar la web sin ayuda profesional?
Lo digo porque parece que el sistema parece muy sencillo y hay suficientes plantillas modificables de tiendas online para todos los gustos por unos 100€.

Un saludo


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Mar 2012)

habalasaba dijo:


> ¿Alguien usa Prestashop?
> Le he echado un vistazo a la web principal y a algunas páginas de plantillas. ¿Realmente controlando un poco Photoshop y Dreamweaver te puedes montar la web sin ayuda profesional?
> Lo digo porque parece que el sistema parece muy sencillo y hay suficientes plantillas modificables de tiendas online para todos los gustos por unos 100€.
> 
> Un saludo



En un princpio Prestashop tiene un problema, aunque el software es gratis, todo lo que rodea a la tienda: modulos, añadidos, y plantillas la gran mayoria son de pago. Ademas entre cambios de versiones una vez que compras una plantilla o modulo, puede no valerte para versiones superiores a no ser que te den soporte.

Teoricamente si tienes conocimeintos maquetacion y php, hay documentacion online de como trabaja por dentro y se puede tunear mucho.

Oscommerce como indica el compañero chaber ha pasado a la historia, plantillas aun trabajan con tablas, problemas de seguridad etc Aunque es sencillo y hay mucha informacion sobre este cms, lo mejor es no iniciar poryectos nuevos con el.

Hay otras alternativas que aqui no se estan valorando, ademas del prestashop y Magento existen otras opciones, que paso a enumerar:

- Joomla + pluginss
- Wordpress + plugins

Me quedo con la ultima (joomla hace tiempo deje de trabajar con ello), me encanta Wordpress y es muy configurable, para tiendas pequeñitas es mi recomendacion, ademas que para temas SEO es la leche. Existe algun libro sobre como trabajar con ecommerce y WP


----------



## Lorca83 (6 Mar 2012)

prestashop es lo mejor de lo mejor

pero poneros unos videotutoriales de manejo de prestashop, si buscais, seguro que encontrais y es mejor que empezar de 0

no os llevara mas de 2 horas manejarlo bien y al dedillo


----------



## kudeiro (6 Mar 2012)

Prestashop está bien si es una tienda pequeña que no se quiera complicar mucho en opciones, pero si es una tienda con miles de productos / clientes, multiples combinaciones de todo, etc.. mejor un Magento


----------



## kudeiro (6 Mar 2012)

Polux dijo:


> - Joomla + pluginss
> - Wordpress + plugins
> 
> Me quedo con la ultima (joomla hace tiempo deje de trabajar con ello), me encanta Wordpress y es muy configurable, para tiendas pequeñitas es mi recomendacion, ademas que para temas SEO es la leche. Existe algun libro sobre como trabajar con ecommerce y WP



Todos los CMS modernos en general tienen bien resuelto el tema del SEO. Yo nunca elegiría el combo WP + plugin de tienda, porque te quedas limitado en 5 minutos. Un cliente mio tiene WP + Jigoshop y cada poco me está llamando a ver como se puede añadir esto y lo otro; cosas que vienen de serie por ejemplo en un Prestashop.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Mar 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> Todos los CMS modernos en general tienen bien resuelto el tema del SEO. Yo nunca elegiría el combo WP + plugin de tienda, porque te quedas limitado en 5 minutos. Un cliente mio tiene WP + Jigoshop y cada poco me está llamando a ver como se puede añadir esto y lo otro; cosas que vienen de serie por ejemplo en un Prestashop.



Como dije WP para tiendas pequeñitas sin muchas necesidades, el plugin que uso y tira bien es el: WP e-commerce, por jemplo si escribes un libro, o vendes PDF, o simples camisetas por poner algunos ejemplos sencillos. 

Tu como desarrollador y experto tienes que saber cual va a ser el crecimiento de dicho cliente o sus ambiciones y sobre eso adaptarlo a su necesidades y adaptarle el software que mejor le convenga

Lo repito, WP con ese plugin y algunos mas, es muy facil y potente, pero lo dicho para cosas pequeñitas.


----------



## habalasaba (6 Mar 2012)

Polux dijo:


> En un princpio Prestashop tiene un problema, aunque el software es gratis, todo lo que rodea a la tienda: modulos, añadidos, y plantillas la gran mayoria son de pago. Ademas entre cambios de versiones una vez que compras una plantilla o modulo, puede no valerte para versiones superiores a no ser que te den soporte.
> 
> Teoricamente si tienes conocimeintos maquetacion y php, hay documentacion online de como trabaja por dentro y se puede tunear mucho.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que ya he hecho un par de webs corporativas en html y, como aficionado a la fotografía, controlo el tema de los píxeles y tal.
Ahora me apetece/necesito una tienda virtual no excesivamente complicada, he visto una plantilla que me gusta y se adapta como un guante a mi idea. 
Me pregunto si necesito pasar por un profesional o si por el contrario Prestashop es tan fácil que me lo podría hacer yo sin conocimientos de php.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Mar 2012)

Hola, aqui tienes la guia de desarrollador de themas y templates Designer Guide - PrestaShop 1.4 - PrestaShop documentation

en español esta aca: Guía de Diseñador - PrestaShop 1.4 - PrestaShop documentation

Te explica la estructura de un tema y supongo que necesitaras algun conocimiento de CSS y HTML.

Prestashop usa un sistema de plantillas llamado Smarty, quizas tengas que pelearte con algo de php pero poca cosa, tampoco es tan complicado

Saludos


----------



## habalasaba (6 Mar 2012)

Gracias. 
Había visto por encima algo en inglés pero no en castellano. Le echaré un vistazo.
Tengo en mente contactar con un diseñador para que me haga algo a través de una plantilla porque entiendo que va a ser mejor que no hacer yo el indio por ahorrarte un dinero. Además de que soy de los que a cada uno lo suyo.
Eso no quita que me gustaría cierta independencia posterior.
Esa es una razón. La otra es hacerme una idea de qué puede ser un precio razonable.
Entiendo que no es lo mismo que partir de 0.
Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Mar 2012)

habalasaba dijo:


> Gracias.
> Había visto por encima algo en inglés pero no en castellano. Le echaré un vistazo.
> Tengo en mente contactar con un diseñador para que me haga algo a través de una plantilla porque entiendo que va a ser mejor que no hacer yo el indio por ahorrarte un dinero. Además de que soy de los que a cada uno lo suyo.
> Eso no quita que me gustaría cierta independencia posterior.
> ...



Metete en el foro de Prestashop y pregunta por ahi seguro que encuentras a alguien, de todas maneras por intentarlo tu tampoco pierdes nada, date unos dias y mira si consigues algo, sobre todo pruebalo en todos los navegadores: internet explorer, chhrome, mozilla... ya sabes que el css es algo puñetero.

Yo he llegado a ver unos templates por 60 euros que incluso a lo mejor ni te combiene gastarte mucho,adaptas logo y tirando y cambiando algun color del css


----------



## Julianillo (7 Abr 2012)

Pillo sitio en el corro y os cuento mi experiencia.

Hace unos 4 años abri una pequeña tienda online que a dia de hoy tengo solo unos 90 articulos, cuando os leo ,parece que solo pueda montarse una tienda online usando esos programas de tiendas online, mi consejo va para el neofito lo que os cuento es para una tienda online de nivel cero, no hay ninguna automatizacion , todo va a mano ,los precios , los pedidos etc, yo estoy en este nivel y me funciona muy bien ,claro que tengo mi trabajo real de frigorista nautico , tengo claro que si fuese una tienda con mucho trafico Y volumen de ventas este sistema no sirve ya que es "JUAN PALOMO STYLE"

Primero.

Compra un dominio, de lo mas simple sin servidores dedicados ni toda esa parafernalia que contais.

Aprende un poquito de dreamweaver solo hay que saber lo basico, poner fotos textos y links. Si puedes hacer un curso mejor, yo no lo hice y mis paginas son casi de la epoca de las BBS , diseño cero pero me concentro en lo esencial que sea sencilla y ofrecer mucha informacion del producto.

La comunicacion con el cliente por mail, y telefono.
ni su carrito 
ni formularios 
ni visas ni 
contrareembolsos 
Pon tu telefono personal visible en todas las paginas e invita a que te consulten, y ten el telefono a tu lado para estar siempre disponible , sabras lo que es currar a todas horas!! , Creo que a la mayoria de los compradores quieren hablar con alguien y tiene que ser muy facil hablar contigo. Me encuentro a veces que hay consulyas tecnicas disfrazadas de interes de compra, pero las afronto y muchas veces veo que aquel que solo queria saber el cable que tenia que poner termina comprandote porque sabes que puedes ayudarle si tiene un marron.


Los cobros por transferencia ,le das al cliente tu cuenta por mail y que te haga un ingreso.
Trabajo el 80% de los articulos sin stock, y esto es asi porque ni los importadores quieren tener el producto en el almacen, la espera va desde tres dias cuando el importador lo tiene el el almacen ,o tres semanas cuando lo tienen que pedir fuera.
Hay algunas cosas pequeñas que si que tengo en stock.

Para tener buen precio tienes que pagarle al proveedor al contado y no complicarle la vida, a mi ya me conocian de antes , y saben que soy ultra serio y comprometido, a medida que le vayas comprando tendras algo mejor de descuento y ganaras algo mas. De todas maneras trabajo con un 10% de margen que para mi ya es suficiente.

Piensa que con el sistema de intermediacion estas cobrando SOLO POR ESCRIBIR, Y HABLAR LA MAYORIA DE LOS ARTICULOS NI LOS VES Y YO DOY POR BUENO GANARME 30 de media euros A cambio de 15 minutos de escritura, que consisten en
Responderle al cliente lo que te pregunte, darle el num de cta, comprobar que te hizo el ingreso, hacer el pedido al mayorista, pagar al mayorista hacer el seguimiento de la mercancia y enviar la factura, total 15 minutos sumado todo el tiempo, esto sale como poco a 120 euros la hora ¿ Os parece mal pagado?

Lo mas importante es conocer a la perfeccion el producto y aconsejar al cliente aunque tengas que decirle que no le vale para lo que el quiere y pierdas la venta, yo tengo la suerte que lo que vendo ,es lo que reparo y controlo el tema al 100%,

cuando te hagan un pedido llama al cliente para ver si le llego y como le funciona, cosa que no hace nadie, pero que los deja super contentos, si hay una garantia hay que responder hasta el final aunque palmes pasta, es lo que hay.

De esta manera sencilla puede montarse una tienda online , aah se me olvidaba salgo en los primeros resultados del google cosa que ni el mismo fabricante lo consigue, el truco para otro post.


----------



## sabueXo (7 Abr 2012)

Julianillo, no se que vendes, pero no me convences y tú mismo has dicho que sigues trabajando con tu trabajo habitual.

Si todo estuviese automatizado tendrías menos llamadas y más compras.

Al estar más automatizado también puedes poner otra segunda web con otro producto al tener más tiempo.

No vamos a inventar la rueda, las tiendas online hechas funcionan.... no se el motivo de no usarla.


----------



## Julianillo (7 Abr 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Julianillo, no se que vendes, pero no me convences y tú mismo has dicho que sigues trabajando con tu trabajo habitual.
> 
> Si todo estuviese automatizado tendrías menos llamadas y más compras.
> 
> ...



Sigo con mitrabajo porque es lo principal , la tienda online me complementa y uno se complementa con la otra, me sale faena por a tienda y vendo por mi trabajo, y sorprendentemente lo que me ha bajado el curro es igualado por la tienda, para mi ha sido una bendicion de dios.

No utilizo las herramientas al uso porque no SE, NO SE ,Y PUNTO. 
Pot ota parte no se en que me ayudarian si tengo que hacer lo mismo, cobrar pedir y pagar...

Mi pagina ta tengo orientada al LLAMAME CUANDO QUIERAS, YO SOY ESTE ,Y VIVO AQUI,, cuando a mayoria de los demas comercios no hay casi ni un telefono para llamarlos y todo va en formularios que no sabes ni a la direccion de mail que va. 

Sere un prigadete que curra mucho mas de la cuenta por pedido, mientras que con otro sistema el pedido se hace solo se envia solo y el dueño de la tienda esta de vacaciones en el caribe viendo como su cuenta corriente auenta sin hacer nada, y se limita a ver que ha vendido hoy, lo mio es muy pedestre lo reconozco, pero de cada 10 mails que contesto 4 se convierten en ventas al momento y uno al cabo de un año porque la gente mira y remira.

En resumen lo que quiero trasmitir es que se puede empezar a lo simple como yo ,y si triunfas siempre puedes acogerte a unas herramientas especializadas.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (11 Abr 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> no entiendo una cosa...
> 
> si yo produzco en españa...yo que se, jamones, y quiero venderlos en alemania, tengo que incluir el 18% de iva en el precio o no?
> 
> el IVA se devolveria entiendo, no??



Depende donde los pones a disposición y a quién (si es otro empresario o un cliente final).

Si los vendes en una tienda online a particulares, depende si tu destinatario es de la UE o no.


----------



## habalasaba (11 Abr 2012)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Depende donde los pones a disposición y a quién (si es otro empresario o un cliente final).
> 
> Si los vendes en una tienda online a particulares, depende si tu destinatario es de la UE o no.



Este tema me es interesante.
¿Entendemos entonces que una tienda on line a nivel mundial que vende a particulares sólo aplicará el IVA vigente a españoles y europeos?
¿Qué tipo de factura emite a los demás?
Un saludo


----------



## durdi (13 Abr 2012)

Si no os importa me uno a la conversación.

Yo acabo de abrir mi "Tienda Online". Apenas llevo una semana y un par de cientos de visitas. Por su puesto para ciertas busquedas ni aparezco en google, pero para otras en el puesto 15. 
Como en el caso de Julianillo, la pagina web me la he hecho yo mismo bajo Joomla, ya que en un curso de admon de redes que hice, teniamos un modulo de Joomla y luego lei algo mas. Busque una plantilla atractiva (para mi, familiares y mis amigos) y la adapte con unos conocimientos de PHP, HTML y CSS de "andar por casa". Contraté un hosting en una web española que nombraron 2 paginas atras por 34€/año + 4,5€ de dominio.es 
He leido y sigo leyendo sobre posicionamiento, redes sociales, marketing online.... y ahora solo esperar...:no: ya que se que esto es una carrera de fondo.
He empezado con 2 proveedores y hoy he cerrado "el trato" con 2 mas. Ya son 40 productos y buscando mas que liguen con la filosofia que tengo.
La empresa de paqueteria, el embalaje, la papeleria, el formato de facturas, las tarjetas de visita,........ 
Como formas de pago, transferencia, ingreso, ...y ahora a lo mejor introduzco paypal. 
Llamadas a los clientes para saber si han recibido el envío de forma correcta, un par de dias despues para saber que les ha parecido y si les ha gustado, ...
En fin, ....un monton de cosas a las que estar "al kite".

Por otro lado y para poder dar un mejor servicio, estoy empezando a mirar y aprender como funcionan PrestaShop y Virtuemart(bajo Joomla), por el tema de pasarelas de pago, LOPD, mejora de tarifas del transportista, mejor "presencia" de cara al publico, .....

Gracias a Dios ahora mismo tengo otro trabajo(por horas), que si tengo que esparar 3 años para vivir de esto....


Espero aprender algo de lo que aqui se escribe, ya que alguno parece que "controla".


Saludos


----------



## Carbonilla (13 Abr 2012)

torracollons dijo:


> Recordad que por LOPD toda tienda online española debe tener sus servidores en España o en su defecto en un país de la UE.



¿Significa eso que no se pueden abrir tiendas en Etsy, o con aplicaciones tipo Bigcartel, etc?
:


----------



## Papagayo (13 Abr 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> ¿Significa eso que no se pueden abrir tiendas en Etsy, o con aplicaciones tipo Bigcartel, etc?
> :



Se puede trabajar con servidores US siempre que cumplan con lo establecido en el marco Safe Harbor para guardar cualquier dato personal de un ciudadano de la UE de manera "legal". Todos los componentes de la infraestructura deben estar certificados.

Aquí tienes la lista de proveedores que tienen certificación: https://safeharbor.export.gov/list.aspx

Etsy tiene certificación Safe Harbor - Organization Information


----------



## churrusco (13 Abr 2012)

*Envíos pesados*

Hola a todos. Muy interesante el tema. 

¿Alguno tiene alguna experiencia directa o indirecta a través de amigos sobre el envío de productos pesados? Pesados como pueda ser por ejemplo una televisión, una bicicleta, un colchón, un sofá, material de construcción, cosas así que pasen de 20 kilos por decir algo. ¿Alguna empresa de mensajería que sea más recomendable o barata que otra por ejemplo?


----------



## Carbonilla (13 Abr 2012)

Papagayo dijo:


> Se puede trabajar con servidores US siempre que cumplan con lo establecido en el marco Safe Harbor para guardar cualquier dato personal de un ciudadano de la UE de manera "legal". Todos los componentes de la infraestructura deben estar certificados.
> 
> Aquí tienes la lista de proveedores que tienen certificación: https://safeharbor.export.gov/list.aspx
> 
> Etsy tiene certificación Safe Harbor - Organization Information



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Le echaré un vistazo. No tengo claro que Bigcartel cumpla los requisitos...


----------



## automono (13 Abr 2012)

churrusco, yo suelo mandar siempre producto muy pesado (mobiliario, encima delicado), alguna duda concreta???


----------



## kudeiro (13 Abr 2012)

durdi dijo:


> Si no os importa me uno a la conversación.
> 
> Yo acabo de abrir mi "Tienda Online". Apenas llevo una semana y un par de cientos de visitas. Por su puesto para ciertas busquedas ni aparezco en google, pero para otras en el puesto 15.
> Como en el caso de Julianillo, la pagina web me la he hecho yo mismo bajo Joomla, ya que en un curso de admon de redes que hice, teniamos un modulo de Joomla y luego lei algo mas.
> ...



pues empezamos bien, como hice un modulo de Joomla me hago la tienda con Joomla, el siguiente será como hice un modulo de Excel me hago la tienda con Excel


----------



## Sombra (14 Abr 2012)

Cuando vendéis en el extranjero desde vuestra tienda online, como va el tema de impuestos?


----------



## churrusco (14 Abr 2012)

miniempresario, pues lo que comentaba, precios de mensajería es mi gran duda. ¿Alguna empresa de mensajería que sea recomendable para producto pesado? 

El tema de devoluciones también me interesa. El mueble por ejemplo es algo delicado. No me extrañaría que alguno llegue con arañazos por culpa del transportista. Y devolver un mueble me imagino que será caro. ¿Qué tal llevas esos temas?


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2012)

pues lo llevo mal en el sentido que pido más profesionalidad de la que recibo, pero por ahora, doy muy buen servicio al cliente (aunque en algunas operaciones me ha tocado poner dinero).

Por un lado, aunque gastes dinero, y el objeto pese más, yo los protejo con un tablero de madera por el exterior para evitar golpes y roces con otros productos.

Segundo, en el caso que llegue roto (desde que hago lo primero, las incidencias han bajado muchiiiisimo), normalmente me lo cubre el seguro, y las que por lo que sea, no he conseguido pasar por el seguro, no te queda otra que asumir la recogida, y el posterior envío de un producto nuevo, aunque en este caso, muchas veces intento que el fabricante se lo mande al cliente por hacerme el favor (eso que me ahorro).

El tema del embalaje, te hago incapié, es muy importante, y hoy por hoy, muy pocos fabricantes de este tipo de producto (mobiliario, construcción...) llo preparan para que realice varios envios, por lo que es de vital importancia sobreprotegerlo.

Las devoluciones, si es por culpa tuya, no hay más, lo asumes y punto.
Si es porque al cliente no le gusta, hoy por hoy, si el por su cuenta, me lo hace llegar a mis instalaciones, se le reembolsa el dinero (ya se venderá ese producto de oferta si hace falta). Este detalle que lo envie el, es muy importante, porque es el el que asume el riesgo con su propia agencia que el transporte sea correcto y te llegue en perfecto estado.


----------



## durdi (14 Abr 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> pues empezamos bien, como hice un modulo de Joomla me hago la tienda con Joomla, el siguiente será como hice un modulo de Excel me hago la tienda con Excel



Y donde está el problema si cubre mis necesidades?. Como sabes si mi nivel de Joomla no es suficiente?. Tu has estudiado Ing. Industrial o Informatica para reparar la batidora o cambiar la Fuente de alimentacion del PC?. Has echo un master en Excel para hacer una tabla de consumo del gasoil del coche?. Si quisiera construir una central nuclear o diseñar un nuevo S.O., lo haria. Para lo que pretendo hoy por hoy, me vale. 
De todas formas te agradezco el comentario, pero seria mas constructivo si me dijeras que te parece mal de la web, para con tu ayuda y la de los demas, poder mejorarla.

Saludos


----------



## automono (15 Abr 2012)

durdi, te doy el mismo consejo que ya he dado por aqui a otros, quita de tu firma tu tienda online de foros que no esten relacionados con tu producto.

en los foro s a veces mantenemos conversaciones que se suben un poco de tono o hay opiniones pensares personales que no interesa que se relacionen con nuestro negocio.
por o otro lado, una tienda en prestashop te va a quedar mejor y si amplias el negocio no se te va a quedar pequeña.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> pues empezamos bien, como hice un modulo de Joomla me hago la tienda con Joomla, el siguiente será como hice un modulo de Excel me hago la tienda con Excel



Tampoco veo mal que se haga una tienda virtual con joomla, es mas dispone de plugins para ello e incluso dispone de buen soporte SEO, no es santo de mi devocion trabajar con joomla, pero no por eso porque no te guste ataques de esa manera. 

Cada uno se construye las cosas como puede o sabe. 

Esta claro que cada plataforma tiene sus pros y sus contras y tb a la hora de montar una tienda debes de planificar su posible crecimiento y muchas cosas mas.


----------



## durdi (15 Abr 2012)

Gracias miniempresario.

De hecho, ahora mismo estoy viendo las diferencias entre añadir a la web un modulo de virtuemart, para conseguir que sea una web con carrito de la compra, TPV, control de envios y stock, ..... o hacerla con prestashop. 
Con esta ultima tengo que empezar 100% de 0 y con la otra....ya tengo algo del trabajo hecho (diseño). Voy leyendo cosas buenas de una opcion y tambien de la otra, pero aun no me he decidido. Cual es tu opinion?.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## chaber (15 Abr 2012)

Yo probé con Virtuemart bajo Joomla y me pareció un coñazo, está bastante mal hecho, podrás tener lo básico pero cuando necesites algo más te quedarás corto, además esque es muy incómodo para trabajar. Te recomiendo de Prestashop para empezar de 0, de hecho prefiero Magento, pero es algo complicado si nunca lo has usado, ahora entre Virtuemart y Prestashop, sin duda Prestashop.


----------



## churrusco (15 Abr 2012)

Gracias por los consejos. Es más o menos lo que me imaginaba. Mi suegro siempre se dedicó al tema de los muebles (ahora ha cambiado de gremio) y desde siempre ha sido un sector de la leche en cuanto a devoluciones. Eso ya hablando de tiendas físicas. Por eso te preguntaba en online porque me lo imagino multiplicado por 10, o igual no porque habrá gente que por no pasar por el trago de devolver un mueble se comerá cualquier pequeño defecto de fabricación que en caso de haberlo comprado en una tienda física te irían al día siguiente con un "es que tiene una parte más clarita en esta esquina".

Saludos.



miniempresario dijo:


> pues lo llevo mal en el sentido que pido más profesionalidad de la que recibo, pero por ahora, doy muy buen servicio al cliente (aunque en algunas operaciones me ha tocado poner dinero).
> 
> Por un lado, aunque gastes dinero, y el objeto pese más, yo los protejo con un tablero de madera por el exterior para evitar golpes y roces con otros productos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2012)

Dejo un codigo promocional adwords para el que le interese: 8F5T-5CPZ-FJHY-752F-CWVA


----------



## Neu___ (24 Abr 2012)

Hola, me uno a la convesación

Aquí hablais de prestashop, magento e incluso del obsoleto OsCommerce. Pues bien, hay por ahí una joya llamada NopCommerce que te permite montarte tu web en un periquete, con un desarrollo muy activo por detrás y que funciona realmente bien

Yo la recomiendo encarecidamente, sobre todo si quieres empezar de cero. Esta gente te la monta automaticamente: arvixe, los cuales son patrocinadores del nopcommerce.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2012)

Neu___ dijo:


> Hola, me uno a la convesación
> 
> Aquí hablais de prestashop, magento e incluso del obsoleto OsCommerce. Pues bien, hay por ahí una joya llamada NopCommerce que te permite montarte tu web en un periquete, con un desarrollo muy activo por detrás y que funciona realmente bien
> 
> Yo la recomiendo encarecidamente, sobre todo si quieres empezar de cero. Esta gente te la monta automaticamente: arvixe, los cuales son patrocinadores del nopcommerce.



Para mi tiene un inconveniente, que para otros no puede serlo,pero huyo de la peste de servidores Windows, prefiero un LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL y PHP), este desarrollo esta hecho en ASP.NET. Pero como digo es una opinion personal mia.


----------



## Neu___ (25 Abr 2012)

Polux dijo:


> Para mi tiene un inconveniente, que para otros no puede serlo,pero huyo de la peste de servidores Windows, prefiero un LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL y PHP), este desarrollo esta hecho en ASP.NET. Pero como digo es una opinion personal mia.



Sin embargo,al estar hecho en .NET, el código es bastante más limpio y los plugins salen más baratos


----------



## sabueXo (25 Abr 2012)

Yo estoy montando mi web bajo NopCommerce..... da la casualidad que soy programador .Net 

Para mi es una ventaja enorme, si necesito algo le puedo meter mano yo mismo y puedo instalar una web Umbraco-Nopcommerce sin problemas en el mismo servidor.



La pareja perfecta!


----------



## Hacendado (28 Abr 2012)

Julianillo dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el corro y os cuento mi experiencia.
> 
> Hace unos 4 años abri una pequeña tienda online que a dia de hoy tengo solo unos 90 articulos, cuando os leo ,parece que solo pueda montarse una tienda online usando esos programas de tiendas online, mi consejo va para el neofito lo que os cuento es para una tienda online de nivel cero, no hay ninguna automatizacion , todo va a mano ,los precios , los pedidos etc, yo estoy en este nivel y me funciona muy bien ,claro que tengo mi trabajo real de frigorista nautico , tengo claro que si fuese una tienda con mucho trafico Y volumen de ventas este sistema no sirve ya que es "JUAN PALOMO STYLE"
> 
> ...



¿Entonces, por ejemplo, a ti te pagan un producto que vendes a 20 euros, tu le pagas digamos 16 al mayorista y èl lo envía por ti?


----------



## espinete2004 (28 Abr 2012)

Chicos.... ¿y para vender un único producto con pasarela de pago? ¿Alguna recomendación?

Un saludo.


----------



## chaber (28 Abr 2012)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Chicos.... ¿y para vender un único producto con pasarela de pago? ¿Alguna recomendación?
> 
> Un saludo.



Explícate un poco más, qué tipo de producto? físico o virtual? a cliente final o a empresas? Qué pasarela de pago? Paypal? TPV virtual de banco? Qué tipo de web quieres hacer?


----------



## Julianillo (29 Abr 2012)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Entonces, por ejemplo, a ti te pagan un producto que vendes a 20 euros, tu le pagas digamos 16 al mayorista y èl lo envía por ti?



pos claro....


----------



## chaber (29 Abr 2012)

Eso es dropshipping, que se ha puesto muy de moda pero no deja de ser una cutrez, aunque todo depende de la imagen de tienda que des y el modelo de negocio que elijas.


----------



## furia porcina (29 Abr 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> no se yo si eso de que te hackeen la pagina es denunciable al que montó la tienda, ya que por muchas medidas de seguridad, es posible hacer de todo...



El otro día presencié in situ un hacking tan absolutamente vergonzoso que sentí auténtica pena del dueño de la tienda por la tomadura de pelo del que le "programó" la web. 

Una web que metía por query el id del usuario. Cambiando el valor de la query te salía la información de ese usuario incluyendo la clave de acceso. Yo de la tienda preferiría encontrarme con un hacker antes que con un cliente enojado dispuesto a denunciarte por incumplimiento de la LOPD.

Esto ya no es para denunciar al que monto la tienda, es para hacerle un pijama de madera.


----------



## furia porcina (29 Abr 2012)

Geriatric dijo:


> Una duda.
> si me entran en casa,... ¿debo denunciar al que me ha puesto la cerradura?, o denuncio al que me ha vendido el piso.



Estas claro que el dueño de la tienda es responsable por ejemplo ante la LOPD sí el hackeo pone en peligro las protección de datos del cliente. Pero evidentemente, yo denunciaría a la empresa responsable del desarrollo por no haberme proporcionado aquello por lo que pagué. Otra cosa es que al dueño de la tienda le hubiera parecido caro gastarse más de 300 euros en el asunto...


----------



## Julianillo (29 Abr 2012)

Pues te comunico que ese "droship" en mi campo es lo que hace ,hasta el importador oficial del producto en España , *TAMPOCO *lo tiene en stock, y el fabricante ,segun estoy atando hilos lo fabrica a medida que le llega el pedido, algo impensable hace 6 años.lo que algo tardaba 6 dias ahora tarda 40, nadie quiere tener stock de cosas que hay mucha variedad de modelos y que ocupan espacio en un mercado deprimido ,porque se las puede comer con patatas. es una cutrez efectivamente trabajar asi, pero es lo que hay.

Por otra parte en otro tipo de piezas que utilizo para el que yo llamo curro fisico, ( reparacion ) soy el mayor comprador de España en mi campo y los proveedores flipan cuando me pongo a comprar recambios que no me caducan tecnologicamente. Es mi manera de comprar oro por si el corralito o neopeseta.


----------



## espinete2004 (29 Abr 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Explícate un poco más, qué tipo de producto? físico o virtual? a cliente final o a empresas? Qué pasarela de pago? Paypal? TPV virtual de banco? Qué tipo de web quieres hacer?



Hola chaber. El producto sería físico, a cliente final y pasarela a lo más internacional y común posible.

A parte me estoy releyendo el hilo para sacar conclusiones para paquetería internacional, ivas internacionales y demás.

Y encima primerizo. Lo que se viene diciendo el pack completo. :rolleye:

Un saludo.


----------



## posandaketu (29 Abr 2012)

No hemos utilizado el googleadwords jamás, y estamos por encima incluso del fabricante, primera página, primeros resultados.

Por cierto, cómo llevais el tema del fraude con las pasarelas virtuales?. Es un problemón del 15, y aunque tengas contratada la máxima seguridad, se la siguen colando a los bancos.



Lorca83 dijo:


> no entiendo una cosa...si yo produzco en españa...yo que se, jamones, y quiero venderlos en alemania, tengo que incluir el 18% de iva en el precio o no?el IVA se devolveria entiendo, no??



Teóricamente sin IVA en U.E.. Recomendable ROI. Ya no es necesario hacer las autofacturas con el IVA. Me pienso de que; para todo lo demás, tu gestor.


----------



## Hacendado (29 Abr 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo estoy montando mi web bajo NopCommerce..... da la casualidad que soy programador .Net
> 
> Para mi es una ventaja enorme, si necesito algo le puedo meter mano yo mismo y puedo instalar una web Umbraco-Nopcommerce sin problemas en el mismo servidor.
> 
> La pareja perfecta!



¿Conoces algún hosting barato para .net?

La verdad es que las capas de negocio son mucho más fáciles con .net que con php.

Yo actualmente uso Banahosting, que es bastante barato, pero creo que sólo permite páginas php, multidominio, etc.


----------



## Hacendado (29 Abr 2012)

Julianillo dijo:


> Pues te comunico que ese "droship" en mi campo es lo que hace ,hasta el importador oficial del producto en España , *TAMPOCO *lo tiene en stock, y el fabricante ,segun estoy atando hilos lo fabrica a medida que le llega el pedido, algo impensable hace 6 años.lo que algo tardaba 6 dias ahora tarda 40, nadie quiere tener stock de cosas que hay mucha variedad de modelos y que ocupan espacio en un mercado deprimido ,porque se las puede comer con patatas. es una cutrez efectivamente trabajar asi, pero es lo que hay.
> 
> Por otra parte en otro tipo de piezas que utilizo para el que yo llamo curro fisico, ( reparacion ) soy el mayor comprador de España en mi campo y los proveedores flipan cuando me pongo a comprar recambios que no me caducan tecnologicamente. Es mi manera de comprar oro por si el corralito o neopeseta.



Gracias por tus respuestas. Me gustaría preguntarte algo más.

¿Supongo que la gestión la harás toda online no? Es decir, el mayorista a su vez te proporciona una plataforma online para pagarle los productos unitarios e indicarle la dirección a la que envíar, como si de una tienda se tratará. ¿O la gestión la haces vía teléfonica? Supongo que no, un poco engorroso si hay muchas compras.

En cuanto a poder pedir cosas al proveedor, ¿supongo que con el CIF de autónomos ya podrás ponerte en funcionamiento no?


----------



## sabueXo (29 Abr 2012)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Conoces algún hosting barato para .net?
> 
> La verdad es que las capas de negocio son mucho más fáciles con .net que con php.
> 
> Yo actualmente uso Banahosting, que es bastante barato, pero creo que sólo permite páginas php, multidominio, etc.



Pues estoy utilizando este:

ASP NET Web Hosting by Arvixe

No te puedo decir que tal es porque llevamos muy poco tiempo ahí, pero cumple tu requisito. Barato!


----------



## chaber (29 Abr 2012)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Hola chaber. El producto sería físico, a cliente final y pasarela a lo más internacional y común posible.
> 
> A parte me estoy releyendo el hilo para sacar conclusiones para paquetería internacional, ivas internacionales y demás.
> 
> ...



Cuidao cuidao, tendrás que leer mucho en internet gente que haga cosas parecidas para ver por donde te la pueden colar. Yo en internacional no tengo ni idea pero piensa que: 1º en plataformas tipo PayPal hay mucho intento de timo por parte de compradores (hay que leerse bien las condiciones, y verás quePaypal protege más al comprador que al vendedor) y 2º vendiendo al extranjero hay determinador paises en los ques mejor no meterse porque son timo seguro y ante los que estarás totalmente desprotegido, legislaciones internacionales aparte... Yo si eres primerizo empezaría con algo más cercano y sencillo y aprender sobre la marcha.


----------



## Neu___ (29 Abr 2012)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Chicos.... ¿y para vender un único producto con pasarela de pago? ¿Alguna recomendación?
> 
> Un saludo.



Puedes añadir el boton de compra ahorade google checkout

https://checkout.google.com/seller/integrate_buynow.html

Es muy muy sencillo.


----------



## Lorca83 (29 Abr 2012)

buenas, cuanto puede valer una tienda virtual en magento?

conoceis a alguna empresa recomendable que haga esto?

saludos!


----------



## chaber (29 Abr 2012)

Neu___ dijo:


> Puedes añadir el boton de compra ahorade google checkout
> 
> https://checkout.google.com/seller/integrate_buynow.html
> 
> Es muy muy sencillo.



Quién usa Google Checkout?


----------



## Julianillo (29 Abr 2012)

Hacendado dijo:


> Gracias por tus respuestas. Me gustaría preguntarte algo más.
> 
> ¿Supongo que la gestión la harás toda online no? Es decir, el mayorista a su vez te proporciona una plataforma online para pagarle los productos unitarios e indicarle la dirección a la que envíar, como si de una tienda se tratará. ¿O la gestión la haces vía teléfonica? Supongo que no, un poco engorroso si hay muchas compras.
> 
> En cuanto a poder pedir cosas al proveedor, ¿supongo que con el CIF de autónomos ya podrás ponerte en funcionamiento no?



cuando vendo un producto el cliente me contacta por mail, le doy un numero de cta. me ingresa.
le envio un mail al proveedor y le digo. cobrame este producto y se lo envias a fulanito, me manda la proforma, le ingreso el pago por adelantado ( estan encantados) , y le envia a fulanito el paquete donde no pone nada que delate al importador ni albaran ni nada....

si eres autonomo puedes vender lo que quieras en tu sector aunque no se muy bien la normativa.
tampoco tengo un volumen de ventas acojonante, unas 4 cosillas a la semana, pero me complementa muy bien mi curro real.

Cuando me meti en esto me quede acojonado, lo facil que es ganar dinero, ya que soy de los que trabajan *arremangados *y necesito dos enjabonadas en la ducha hasta que el agua deja de salir negra. sé lo que es currar de verdad, y se lo que me cuesta ganar el dinero, con la tienda flipe,, porque solo mueves cajas y haces llamadas para cobrar , pagar y facturar. para mi eso es estar de vacacionres, Pero aunque te lo cuento facil no lo es tanto ya que para vender lo que vendo hace falta un buen conocimiento del producto y una cierta experiencia en su funcionamiento (soy el numero uno en mi campo en España) porque el exito de la venta es que lo que te compran, llegue a estar bien instalado,funcione perfectamente y el cliente este satisfecho, y si no te conoces bien como funciona un barco en mi caso y tienes muchos años encima peleandote con el capricho de los ricos puedes, tener problemas.

Resumen, vende algo que conozcas en profundidad, Y ponlo facil para que el cliente hable contigo para preguntarte sus dudas, no te concentres tanto que si magento que si prestashop, lo que manda es el precio, el asesoramiento y el rigor con el envio y garantias.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (30 Abr 2012)

¿Los proveedores venden sin tener Cif????????????

Me refiero si es facil conseguir un proveedor sin estar dado de alta como autonomo o empresa


----------



## Hacendado (30 Abr 2012)

Julianillo dijo:


> cuando vendo un producto el cliente me contacta por mail, le doy un numero de cta. me ingresa.
> le envio un mail al proveedor y le digo. cobrame este producto y se lo envias a fulanito, me manda la proforma, le ingreso el pago por adelantado ( estan encantados) , y le envia a fulanito el paquete donde no pone nada que delate al importador ni albaran ni nada....
> 
> si eres autonomo puedes vender lo que quieras en tu sector aunque no se muy bien la normativa.
> ...



Nunca he trabajado como gestor de tienda online, pero lo que dices tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Mi idea no sé limita a ser un mero intermediario, esto del dropshipping, lo tengo en la cabeza como algo muy temporal si la cosa arranca y por lo menos cubro costes, no como modelo de negocio, ya que la idea es tener un stock reducido más adelante.

Pero lo cierto es que esto del dropshipping me sirve para hacer un estudio del mercado que intento abordar, el comportamiento de los clientes, que es lo que compran y que es lo que no, un tanteo sin mucho inversión económica claro. 

Creemos que podemos ofrecer algo más que ser un mero intermediario.

Muchas gracias por la información, creo que voy a empezar a llamar a proveedores haciendome pasar por un autónomo para recabar información y a ver si hace el drop este.

(Me está borrando alguien los mensajes o que)

Por cierto, si alguien necesita extraer productos de otras web, imágenes, descripciones, etc, para meterlo en su tienda online para construir catálogos de forma automática. MP.


----------



## chaber (30 Abr 2012)

Conceptron dijo:


> ¿Los proveedores venden sin tener Cif????????????
> 
> Me refiero si es facil conseguir un proveedor sin estar dado de alta como autonomo o empresa



Obviamente un proveedor no te va vender sin NIF.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (30 Abr 2012)

Julianillo por lo que parece compra sin tener Nif


----------



## Julianillo (30 Abr 2012)

por supuesto que tengo nif

como si no?


----------



## Obijuan (18 Oct 2012)

durdi dijo:


> Y donde está el problema si cubre mis necesidades?. Como sabes si mi nivel de Joomla no es suficiente?. Tu has estudiado Ing. Industrial o Informatica para reparar la batidora o cambiar la Fuente de alimentacion del PC?. Has echo un master en Excel para hacer una tabla de consumo del gasoil del coche?. Si quisiera construir una central nuclear o diseñar un nuevo S.O., lo haria. Para lo que pretendo hoy por hoy, me vale.
> De todas formas te agradezco el comentario, pero seria mas constructivo si me dijeras que te parece mal de la web, para con tu ayuda y la de los demas, poder mejorarla.
> 
> Saludos



De hecho si te la has currado tu, esta muy guapa, basiquilla, pero clara, aparte que a mi los fondos en blanco me encantan

suerte


----------



## luismarple (19 Oct 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> al final estamos diciendo lo mismo.
> yo prefiero usar un prestashop para iniciar el negocio, y una vez que es viable, ya verás si merece la pena la inversión de una tienda online con codigo propio.
> 
> *Meterte a vender por internet ositos de peluche con un sistema que te ha costado 150.000 euros + 300 euros cada mes de servidor, mas un informático en nomina 8 horas diarias es una locura.*
> ...



Es una locura... O no, nunca se sabe. Conozco a uno que invierte mucha mas pasta que esa y gana una bestialidad todos los meses vendiendo pájaros enfadados.

Nunca se sabe qué producto puede triunfar.


----------



## No Registrado (19 Oct 2012)

Lorca83 comeme el pollazo


----------



## Samanta (20 Oct 2012)

Vender por ebay como particular o por milanuncios.com y me forre en un mes, que mania teneis con hacer las cosas bien, hacienda esta para defraudarla.


----------



## fil (20 Oct 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> - Tu proveedor te monta la competencia vendiendo a publico al mismo precio que vende a ti que eres distribuidor.



Eso ya pasa desde hace un buen puñado de años en ámbitos de negocios físicos. Ponen el mismo precio a profesionales que a clientes particulares puntuales que les hacen un pedido que no es pequeño.



Polux dijo:


> Yo una de los elementos mas complicados es la forma de pago, partiendo de la base que en España da panico hacer pagos con VISA y no me gusta usar sitios como paypal o similares, practicamente te quedan dos opciones, transferencia y contrareembolso, el problema de este ultimo es que ademas encarece los portes mas debido a que la empresa de envios te cobra una comision y si encima no te lo cogen que suele ocurrir como un 10 % de las veces te comes tu el envio por doble.
> 
> Yo una solucion que he encontrado es subir todos los productos un % de comision y si se paga por transferencia se le descuenta.



Hay empresas como Amazon que no hay posibilidad de contrarreembolso. Otros si es por esta modalidad cobran unos euros más por gastos de gestión o como lo llamen. Y otros que tragan con el contrarreembolso al mismo coste. El contrarrembolso funciona bien con clientes responsables y buena gente. Hay proveedores que si el cliente les ha comprado varias veces con contrarreembolso, saben que su producto les es realmente necesario, etc, no ponen ningún problema por este motivo.


----------



## durdi (17 Nov 2012)

Si, pero estas hablando de comprar en Amazon. Quien no la conoce?. En cambio pagar por comprar en una web "desconocida".... Yo lo que hago es repercutir el gasto del contrareembolso en el precio del cliente. Ademas en la "prefactura" que le envio, va claramente. Le llamo y se lo explico. Es el, el que quiere ese servicio. Yo le ofrezco otros sin ese cargo. Por ahora, no he tenido problemas. Como hay muchas webs parecidas, un mercado amplio, soy "nuevo", ..ofrezco un trato cordial y sincero. Muy atento y rapido de respuesta. Envios rapidos y siempre informado al cliente de como va su pedido. Llamada 1 o 2 dias despues de recibir el pedido a ver que tal ha ido y que les parecen los productos.... Eso tambien ayuda a fidelizar a los clientes.

Saludos


----------

